
UK poised to invest £500m in satellite rival to EU's Galileo system - robin_reala
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2020/jun/26/uk-invest-satellite-rival-eu-galileo-system-oneweb
======
Arnt
This is to be used for defence and critical infrastructure. What is that? I
mean, I'm sure there are <£500 phones that tell you where you are based on
GPS, Galileo, Glonass and Beidou. The UK will hardly be at war with all of the
US, EU, Russia and China.

------
goodhacker
Feels like a shrewd purchase. Build your own from scratch for 3 billion or
take a stake in one already built for 500 million.

Interesting it's only 20% though

